# Internal problems?



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Goldfish poop is sometimes color of the food and other times clear. Its always in a string and takes some time to get shaken off. Any problems?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like internal parasites.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

*More info*

*How long have you had these fish??? ive seen this before in newly aquired specimens, and is simply a sign of their new enviornment, and different diet, once they acclimate to the new food, or simply the stress of the change whatever it was, this condition clears up. If youve had them awhile, still could be some change in food. you usually dont see intestinal parasites just develop in a long time running community unless its introduced someway. by new fish that carried the parasite in or new plants... something. Also goldfish need some greens in their diet, if they are getting too much protein they will do this also.
*


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Warmouth said:


> *How long have you had these fish??? ive seen this before in newly aquired specimens, and is simply a sign of their new enviornment, and different diet, once they acclimate to the new food, or simply the stress of the change whatever it was, this condition clears up. If youve had them awhile, still could be some change in food. you usually dont see intestinal parasites just develop in a long time running community unless its introduced someway. by new fish that carried the parasite in or new plants... something. Also goldfish need some greens in their diet, if they are getting too much protein they will do this also.
> *


About a month. hes just been moved to a new tank. It is only the one fish. A pearlscale goldfish. I also noticed he has pop eye...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hanging strings are normal for goldfish. But if poo makes little balls or wiggles on its own, its worms. A sunken (concave) belly is often a sign of internal parasites. Medicated food is pretty safe, so you could try it if you are worried. It doesn't taste good, though. So you may need to remove uneated portions. 

The best thing you can do for illness is really clean water.


----------

